# Where To Get 15w Ballasts



## BINKSY1973 (15 Dec 2008)

Well my Ballast has packed up on my Fluval Duo 600 Deep tank, i have had it apart and can get to the ballast no problem, but am trying to source a 2x15w ballast, maybe electronic at the right price, can get the 18w ones no problem on ebay for about Â£6.00. Maybe one of the 18w ones would do, but i think it would shorten the lamp life quite a lot. So has anyone any ideas?


              Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Dec 2008)

I cant help with sourcing one, but you dont really want to be running 15w bulbs on a 18w ballast, as I understand it, it can overheat the bulb and break it.  Potential fire hazard and all.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Dec 2008)

I have been using an arcadia 18W T8 ballast on a 15w tube on my shrimp tank since June, no problems so far!


----------



## SteveyG (17 Dec 2008)

You'll be fine with an 18W magnetic ballast, the lamp will just fail slightly prematurely, but if you go with an 18W electronic ballast you may find it shutting down then restarting a few minutes after. It'll vary from brand to brand.


----------



## Luketendo (18 Dec 2008)

Perhaps an excuse to upgrade to T5s? It's just they're easier to source.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Dec 2008)

BTW i just purchased an "Arcadia Flourescent Lighting Controller 14w to 16w" for Â£6 on ebay, this is for my second shrimp tank that I have on the works.  check ebay always good bargains there.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will take a look on ebay.


                Cheers Gordon.


----------

